# سؤال في جامعة PHOENIX EASt ولاية فلوريدا



## fullbank (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اولا كل عام وانتم بخير وينعاد علينا وعليكم بالخير والصحة 

اما بعد اخواني انا عاوز احصل على رخصة طيران تجاري من كلية PHOENIX EASt ولاية فلوريدا 

هل تنصحوني بالدراسة بهذه الكلية وهل احتمال توظيف طياريها افضل من الطيارين خريجين الاردن ومصر ....الخ واي شركات تفضلهم 

والرجاء توضيخ الاسعار للكلية ورح اكون شاكر الكم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

منقول للأمانة
جامعه فونكس جدا قويه وممتازه 
والدراسه فيها جدا رخيصه فقط 26 ألف دولار أي مايعادل 97500 ريال سعودي طبعا غير شامله الإعاشه ومدة الدراسه من 6 إلي 8 أشهر فقط وتستلم رخصة 
البرايفت والكمرشل وبعدها تسوي تايب ريتنج علي حسابك 
وأحسن ميزه في هذه الجامعه إذا تخرجت يعرضون عليك تشتغل في 8 شركات طيران هذه الشركات تأخذك ودربك وتعطيك راتب 
وأتمني للجميع التوفيق​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

منقول للأمانة
هذه اكادمية موجودة في اميركا,في ولاية فلوريدا,شاطئ دبتونا
الي اعرفه عن هذه الاكادمية انها بتعطي الرخصة الامريكة وبتقدم رخصة الطيران التجاري .
ياليت من الشباب الي بيعرف عن الاكادمية يدلنا او يعطينا فكرة عنها.
الموقع الرسمي للمعهد:
WWW.Pea.com​


----------

